

Google internship interview #1 a post-mortem + what I learned  - Danieru
http://danieru.com/2012/08/10/my-google-internship-interview-1-a-post-mortem-what-i-learned/

======
hkmurakami
Out of curiosity, why the Japanese headers?

(also, the last section should probably be 追記)

~~~
Danieru
I needed something to break up the walls of text. Plus it was an excuse to
write some japanese.

追記(Postscript): You're right I'll change that right away.

~~~
hkmurakami
Ah I see.

I hate to sound like a sour grape, but if a Japanese engineer sees those
phrases/words, they're likely to cringe a bit (granted, they're a really small
part of your audience). Think about those T-shirts in Asia with the
nonsensical English phrases and how native English speakers react to them --
that's the kind of reaction I personally had when seeing the phrases (but to a
lesser degree than said shirts).

~~~
Danieru
Yeah I know and I cannot blame them. To be fair I wasn't looking things up in
the dictionary, I do know all the words by heart. Of course I did manage to
miss-remember 'PS:'.

It is of course a bit silly to add text 98% of readers cannot understand so
I'll keep Japaneses out of future posts.

------
dfc

        s/nasal/navel/

~~~
Danieru
Thank you! Fixed.

